# RNNoise noise remover



## gravydanger (Jul 6, 2020)

gravydanger submitted a new resource:

RNNoise noise remover - OBS plugin for RNNoise, an AI-based noise filter



> Noise suppression plugin based on Jean-Marc Valin's RNNoise (or, more accurately, Gregor Richards's fork rnnoise-nu). Uses a recurrent neural network (fancy machine learning stuff) trained on various sets of community-submitted noise.
> 
> You can choose between multiple noise reduction models that are tuned for slightly different use cases (e.g. "clean" recording environment vs. busy environment).
> 
> It should be possible to build this on all platforms, but at this time I can only offer a...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## hmeneses (Jul 8, 2020)

any idea why this not work in mine?

LoadLibrary failed for '../../obs-plugins/64bit/obs-rnnoise.dll': (null) (193)


----------



## hmeneses (Jul 8, 2020)

nevermind, the 64 dll in the installer is the same as the 32 version, i downloaded the 64 dll and used it instead


----------



## gravydanger (Jul 10, 2020)

Whoops! I don't know how I got that wrong. I've uploaded a fixed version of the installer. Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## DrCloud (Oct 25, 2020)

Awesome stuff. Could you pls release this as a VST plugin? Thank you.


----------



## takapoipoi (Dec 4, 2020)

I love this filter. can the filter be applied to windows audio driver? or voicemeeter banana? so that my discord friends won't hear any buzzing/static sound coming from my mic.


----------



## mcully (Dec 17, 2020)

Is this a github repository i can contribute too?


----------



## gravydanger (Nov 23, 2021)

DrCloud said:


> Awesome stuff. Could you pls release this as a VST plugin? Thank you.





takapoipoi said:


> I love this filter. can the filter be applied to windows audio driver? or voicemeeter banana? so that my discord friends won't hear any buzzing/static sound coming from my mic.



A bit late, but maybe this will help:








						Free and Open Source Software Noise Cancelling for Working from Home
					

One of the biggest challenges in working from home for a prolonged period of time is attending meetings or collaborating over call from a…




					medium.com


----------



## DinirNertan (Nov 28, 2022)

I tried the VST mentioned because I couldn't have this plugin as one.
The RNNoise method provided by OBS for its Noise Suppression filter is quiet terrible (it eats up a lot of your consonants), and sadly and unfortunately, the VST seems to work in the identical way.

Even worse, the VST adds a big delay. And if you want to conserve your voice, you have to adjust an option to make the delay even longer. It will still cut a lot of what I say.

I use Voicemeeter to monitor the output in real time, because it doesn't add delay too long enough to interrupt me, unlike monitoring in OBS, even after going through some VSTs hosted on an external program. The delay added by the VST make it as late as it would be in monitoring in OBS.


I know it's very late, and not so likely happening, but can you consider making a VST release of this plugin, please?

I had to make a copy of the VST chain I have in the VST host in OBS, just so I can apply this plugin to the original audio before processing it through the chain for the stream. Furthermore, one of the VSTs I need only exists in 32-bit, so these two programs are also running in 32-bit as well (and recent OBS releases don't even have an x86 version, so I am stuck in the latest x86 version). I can't imagine how much resource I could save and probably make the video quality better on OBS if I don't need to do this.


----------

